# Custom Builder Blanks



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Since I am new to rod building I have been buying blanks from different sources to compare them. So far I have used a St Croix SCIII (3SW70LM), FTU (IM8, IM10) and Swampland (Castaway 843P, 903) and I have been 100% satisfied with them. I recently purchased two Mud Hole Custom Builder blanks (Blue & Pink IS701L 7' 8-12lb) and they are much lighter than I expected. I put them on the scale today and they are both under 1.5oz. The Blue blank tipped the scale at 1.44oz. I was expecting 2.5oz or more because of the $22.95 price tag. If anyone is looking for a low cost blank to build a light rod, take a look at the Custom Builder Blanks. 

My next purchase will be some Rainshadow blanks (IP842 & IP843).


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, how much was your shipping costs? I've wondered about those blanks myself, but sometimes their shipping blows any savings.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

pg542 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much was your shipping costs? I've wondered about those blanks myself, but sometimes their shipping blows any savings.


They do get you there! The total FedEx shipping charge for my complete order was $25. The oversize charge is $9.50 added to the standard shipping charges for blanks over 72". The more blanks you buy the cheaper it would be in the long run (I ordered 3 blanks). It worked out for me because I couldn't get the Titan guides I needed locally so already had to pay for some of the shipping.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

I was wrong on the blank weight. I was trying to go off memory :spineyes: when I made the first post. The Pink was 1.44oz and the Blue was 1.28oz.

Here is a few pictures I took today.

































I sure do like these Castaway reel seats from Swampland


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

*blank finish*

I was just wondering how is the finish on the pink blank? I bought 2 pink blanks from Mudhole last summer and the finish was terrible on both of them.

Todd


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm curious about the finish as well. I have a guy asking me about a pink one for his wife. How does that pink rod feel? Looking at it for a popping rod built as a spinning outfit. I built on a couple Castaways that Swampland had painted pink and those are sharp.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I have built on the Green blanks, the finish on the green ones is like any other blank I have gotten. It is a green blank, not painted best I can tell. 

I need to order a Pink Blank for a rod, but Mudhole's shipping will get you.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

ToddyTrout said:


> I was just wondering how is the finish on the pink blank? I bought 2 pink blanks from Mudhole last summer and the finish was terrible on both of them.
> 
> Todd


If I had to rate the finish on a scale from 1-10 (10 being the best) I would give the Pink blank a 8.5. The Blue blank is a 10. The Pink blank has a couple of very small lines that are visible if you look hard enough. Its like the blank was set down flat before the finish was dry. The St Croix blank is a 8.5 as well. It has a couple of blems in the finish.



SaltwaterAg said:


> I'm curious about the finish as well. I have a guy asking me about a pink one for his wife. How does that pink rod feel? Looking at it for a popping rod built as a spinning outfit. I built on a couple Castaways that Swampland had painted pink and those are sharp.


It feels a little stiff but after I get the guides on it I think it will be just right. When I finish the St Croix rod I will start working on the Pink blank.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

The pink ones hold up great.I built one for the wife and she loves it.I just ordered 3 more(blue,black,and green).My 2 boys and a nephew want to build there own rods this summer.I also ordered me a St. Croix and some titanium eyes to go with it .


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

YakMan said:


> The pink ones hold up great.I built one for the wife and she loves it.I just ordered 3 more(blue,black,and green).My 2 boys and a nephew want to build there own rods this summer.I also ordered me a St. Croix and some titanium eyes to go with it .


WTG Yakman,,,,gettin the young'ns involved. Post up when they get started.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

[/quote]It feels a little stiff but after I get the guides on it I think it will be just right. When I finish the St Croix rod I will start working on the Pink blank.[/quote]

Sounds good. Appreciate the information! Let us know how the pink blank turns out. I'll get some pics of the pink Castaway blank i made for the mom soon.


----------

